
Review: Helm Personal Server gets email self-hosting (almost) exactly right - AdmiralAsshat
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/review-helm-personal-server-gets-email-self-hosting-almost-exactly-right/
======
blacksmith_tb
Features-wise, it seems pretty polished; price-wise, it seems steep for a
small ARM Linux box with interesting industrial design. The $99/yr
subscription also seems a little steep, presumably they're trying to woo
potential Fastmail or Protonmail customers, but at twice the price (not even
counting the $499 for the hardware).

